# advice needed



## DILLIGAF53 (Oct 16, 2014)

i'm new to ss and shoot both eyes open, ( many years shotgun shooting ) i am using a ssteel dankung type and hammer style turning the pouch. i tried to shoot one eye closed and "aiming" but can't get on with that as its all over the place, iv'e found if i just draw back and shoot "instinctive" i get moderate success, ( a bean tin at 10 yrds) i don't have an outdoor range yet and thats the furthest i can get from the target in the garage. i can hit the target about six out of ten shots, any tips on improving accuracy would be appreciated.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds like your doing very well. Keep practicing and watch instructional videos for ideas. Go to smaller targets once in awhile.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey !

if you keep practicing you will just get better and better,

do you hold the slingshot completely sideways ?

because if you do its not that great for instinctive shooting,

try tilting the slingshot - not completely straight and not completely sideways -

for me it improved the accuracy a lot when i was doing instinctive shooting !


----------



## DILLIGAF53 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for that, i tried holding it fully on its side, but as you say, not too good. iv'e been holding it straight up and twisting the pouch 90 degrees, which is much better i'm going out now and try your method out. Do you flip it forwards or not? iv'e been watching a lot of guys on you tube and there seems to be so many options.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

DILLIGAF53 said:


> Thanks for that, i tried holding it fully on its side, but as you say, not too good. iv'e been holding it straight up and twisting the pouch 90 degrees, which is much better i'm going out now and try your method out. Do you flip it forwards or not? iv'e been watching a lot of guys on you tube and there seems to be so many options.


I did flip the slingshot forward, by doing that you decrease the chance of a hand hit (wich happen to me alot).


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Aiming does not require that you close an eye. I shoot both eyes opened and I always aim. Same way with guns.


----------

